# Anxiety about leaving the house



## hvos90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi all, I am a 23 year old female with alot of questions that were left unanswered so maybe you guys will be able to help me answer them based on your experience. I have been battling my IBS symptoms since i was like 16 or 17 years old. It did however go away put then came back in january of 2013 and this time is a stuggle to leave the house without having a bowel movement. Has anyone ever had this problem? I have been taking this probiotic called Digestive Advantage which really does help with the bloating and diahhrea. But I was wondering if anybody had this problem before and if so how did you get over this. I did have an accident to were i didnt make it to the restroom in time and when that happened, i was walking through riteaid. Could that be the reaasonwhy I have such bad anxiety? My other question is Ho does this IBS keep getting worse instead of better? What do I need to do to be able to work again without worrying about having to go to the bathroom? Any advice would be nice and appreciated


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

If you think probiotics might have something to do with your IBS, then try kefir too (no sugar). I tried it for 3 days and it seems to be helping. But 3 is not enough. I will try more and tell you guys.


----------



## hvos90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Weel it eems like the digestive advantage i take which is a probiotic, it does work i have been taking it for almost a year now.... But im starting to get the feeling of not wanting to leave the house ever cause I dont want to have to rush to find a bathroom... Maybe its the nerves in my digestive tract that are doing it


----------

